# Need a new 5.1



## Kushal1990 (Feb 15, 2016)

As the title suggests I want a 5.1 system for my pc. Main use would be for playing games and watching movies and (rarely) listening music. I want a powerful one so that when I watch movies, it should be a good experience (sound effects and all).
I have an Asus Z97-A motherboard, so I don't need a sound card. 
Also, I have a mitashi 5.1 system connected to my pc right now. Can anyone tell me how can I connect that to my samsung led tv or videocon d2h. It has rca cables. Also, I have the rca to 3.5mm male wires if that helps.


----------



## ratul (Feb 16, 2016)

as no budget is mentioned, try auditioning Yamaha YHT-299 for a budget 5.1 experience


----------



## avffat1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Does your TV have an optical port and does your PC support HDMI? Also, do you watch satellite/cable through your TV? Personally, if you have optical and HDMI capabilities and you'll use your TV to watch satellite/cable, i'd look for a 5.1 home theatre surround that also supports optical and connect that directly to your TV. You can then connect your computer to the TV too via HDMI. That would be the easiest setup. If you just wanted to connect your mitashi surround to your TV and buy a separate surround for your PC then you could connect it to the headphone port via the 3.5mm jack on your TV although you won't make full use of its surround sound capabilities and often the bass is too overpowering even when you fiddle with the settings, but that does depend on the 5.1 system you have. 

I don't have a desktop anymore but use a laptop hooked-up to my flat-screen. I'm currently in the market for a surround sound theatre system so I can enhance my audio experience. My TV has weak bass and the speakers are tinny when up loud. I've been living in India for the last 6 months and the choice here does seem a little more limited than back home but there's still a lot of systems to choose from. Will let you know what I end up going for. Thanks.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Feb 24, 2016)

The yamaha's way too out of my budget. Was thinking of getting a Logitech Z906 or something like that. Is it any good?
Also, my tv is in other room while my pc in other, so can't connect speakers to both.
Its written digital audio output (optical) port on the back of my led. Also, have HDMI on my pc. But, won't connecting to the headphone jack only output 2.1 audio?


----------



## avffat1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Wasn't sure on the proximity of your computer to your TV and how you'd got things setup. If your TV has an optical port then there are connectors out there that might allow you to connect your old system to the optical port on the TV instead. That would give you a better sound than connecting via 3.5mm jack. I bought something similar for my grandfather a couple of years back but that was a digital coax to optical converter. As far as Logitech you've mentioned, reviews seem favourable, it has good connectivity and pumps out a nice sound apparently so for the money, it seem like a good option. If I'd got the cash for the Logitech, I'd definitely consider it so go for it if you can afford it.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Feb 26, 2016)

How can I connect using digital coax to optical converter? My system has three 3.5mm male jacks, where am I supposed to put them?
As for Logitech, I have heard that the center speaker stops working after a year or so. And they don't provide service for a single speaker. So, is it still worth it?


----------



## Kushal1990 (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 29, 2016)

onkyo has one for less than 20k, try a demo in local shop. if u like buy.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Feb 29, 2016)

Never heard of the company. Is it good? Or should I go for Logitech z906 or F&D?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 29, 2016)

Kushal1990 said:


> Never heard of the company. Is it good? Or should I go for Logitech z906 or F&D?




For Rs 20K get the Logitech. Onkyo Yamaha and Pioneer etc are good above Rs 50K. At Rs 20k they will only sell you the band with cheap third party chinese satellite speakers.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for quick reply. But, I have heard of complaints that Logitech's centre speaker stops working after a year or so. Is it true?
Also, how do you suggest me to connect my mitashi 5.1 to my led?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 29, 2016)

onkyo is an example of fine Japanese engineering. the onkyo 20k one is good piece of home theater for movies only. I just saw its sold out most places actually. it will easily trump all the Samsung, lg, Phillips.

but right, logitech is better over all movies, gaming, music. seems right for gaming setup.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Feb 29, 2016)

Alright then. But can someone please tell me how can I hook up my current Mitashi 5.1 to my led?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 1, 2016)

Kushal1990 said:


> Thanks for quick reply. But, I have heard of complaints that Logitech's centre speaker stops working after a year or so. Is it true?
> Also, how do you suggest me to connect my mitashi 5.1 to my led?



That will require a Digital in  in your Mitashi or you have to connect it with a Y cable. Secondly if Logitech is faulty get an Edifier.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Mar 2, 2016)

I didn't get you. What do you mean by digital in mitashi?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 7, 2016)

Connect it with a Y cable running from Headphones out of your LED to Mitashi.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Mar 8, 2016)

How can I do that? I have 3 wires coming from my speakers while y cable will give me slots for only 2


----------

